# New Baby And Sewing



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

So, I have hardly been able to contain my excitement for my baby that will be coming home around Valentines day. She was born on Jan. 6th and I was finally able to pick her out on Saturday. I am getting her from Beach Bum Hedgehogs here in Florida and I have been very happy with the breeder so far. My boyfriend and I still can't agree on a name. I like Panda and hed likes Pangolin. We are still compiling a list lol. The breeder says that the baby is very friendly. 

So to contain my excitement I have been busy sewing fleece liners and gathering anything that I think I might need. Friday night I was browsing the internet for sewing projects and I stumbled across this.

http://www.burdastyle.com/projects/hedg ... age=136461

I didn't like how flat the hedgie was (or the lack of ears) so I modified the pattern and made my own valentines day themed hedgie. I was thinking I might let my baby have it to cuddle with. I have been sleeping with it so that it will smell like me and my boyfriend. Do you think she would like to cuddle with it? Let me know if you think there might be any reason it might be unsafe.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

That is SO stinken cute! The only thing I don't "like" for the piggie is the sewn on eyes and nose. I am afraid your hog might chew off the buttons, possibly breaking a tooth and/or getting one snagged in the threads. I would love one to give my daughter and I think other than the buttons it would be a great cuddle buddy!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OH...MY...GOD!

She is So cute and you are SO talented.

No more baby pics, please - can't stand the cuteness. <sigh>


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

MissC said:


> OH...MY...GOD!
> 
> She is So cute and you are SO talented.
> 
> No more baby pics, please - can't stand the cuteness. <sigh>


That too!


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

That is the cutest little hedgie! And the new pet is cute too! Both of them.

You could just add some knotted black thread for eyes on the stuffed one if the buttons scare you.....that is really talented. 

You must be soooo excited.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments. I really appreciate it.  I think I will try knotted black thread instead. I was also concerned about the buttons. I was thinking about making more of the stuffed hedgies and possibly selling them if anyone was interested.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I LOVE the stuffed hedgie! And I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the baby real hedgie! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did a wonderful job with your hedgie plushie and your soon to be new hedgie is a doll, congrats


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is adorable. Good job!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I will be sure to post more pics of my little girl as soon as she's home. If MissC can handel it. :lol:


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Did you design that yourself or find it somewhere???? If you designed it yourself you should patent it and sell them......they would be a great kids gift!!!!!!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Jaimie said:


> Did you design that yourself or find it somewhere???? If you designed it yourself you should patent it and sell them......they would be a great kids gift!!!!!!


I took inspiration from 3 different hedgehog stuffed animals and just took the atributes I like best from the 3. Thank you very much. lol I wouldn't mind selling them if there was a demand for them.


----------

